# Filing taxes



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

Do you have to file as sole proprietor working for uber? I read a lot of threads on here,but didn't get the answers I was looking for.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Unless your Uber business is a partnership or a corporation, yes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Recoup said:


> Unless your Uber business is a partnership or a corporation, yes.


I wonder if you can file as a non-profit? that might be appropriate haha!



Uberglenn said:


> Do you have to file as sole proprietor working for uber? I read a lot of threads on here,but didn't get the answers I was looking for.


You don't really "work" for Uber. You're working for yourself as an independent contractor doing business with Uber . There is no other correct answer unless you're willing to challenge your IC status through IRS administration and or the courts.


----------

